# Who drives cars like these......



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone visited this site:

http://www.barryboys.co.uk

These 'chav scum' should be outlawed, especially this one:

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9003


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Or how about this A4:

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3342


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Will this front end get carried over to the New TT??

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8875


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Who's Barry?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Barry Boy Racer.

Generic term for the sort of person that would do this to a car.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

arrrrrrh Thanks, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hours of fun this place !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh my god those piccies are hidious!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Great site! aaaaaah bless 'em all - especially the Right Said Fred Chavalier :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That Band Q Fiesta is the winner surely !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not been on that site for a while. It's grown quite a lot. Love that audi A3 exhaust, even if it still looks daft


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

woods said:


> Will this front end get carried over to the New TT??
> 
> http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8875


I would say that is almost in the realms of dangerous condition, as the modded front bumper would be more likely to cause greater injury in a collision to someone/thing that it hit....

Not to mention it looks really crap IMO


----------

